# Alternative to xbindkeys?



## Spartrekus (Jun 25, 2017)

Hello,

Using Blackbox, I am looking for an alternative to xbindkeys, which would be easy to compile and likely just with the minimum lib Xlib?

bbkeys was ok before, but let's look for new alternative.

Thank you


----------



## scottro (Jun 25, 2017)

Is Blackbox still developed?  Both Fluxbox and OpenBox have keyboard shortcuts, and the ability to customize them.
I suspect (ONLY my guess), that as it's so common for window managers to have the ability to customize keyboard shortcuts, there aren't too many people working on alternatives.  Using dmenu might be a workaround, you get one shortcut to open it, then you can type any command into it.

In my Blackbox using days, I really liked bbkeys, but haven't kept up with any of the keybinding programs these days.  Nothing against them, just that these days I tend to use either Openbox or dwm, both of which have their own method of keyboard shortcut.
Sorry to be of such little help here, hopefully, someone else has better answers.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 26, 2017)

scottro said:


> Is Blackbox still developed?  Both Fluxbox and OpenBox have keyboard shortcuts, and the ability to customize them.
> I suspect (ONLY my guess), that as it's so common for window managers to have the ability to customize keyboard shortcuts, there aren't too many people working on alternatives.  Using dmenu might be a workaround, you get one shortcut to open it, then you can type any command into it.
> 
> In my Blackbox using days, I really liked bbkeys, but haven't kept up with any of the keybinding programs these days.  (Nothing against them, just that these days I tend to use either Openbox or dwm, both of which have their own method of keyboard shortcut.
> Sorry to be of such little help here, hopefully, someone else has better answers.



Fluxbox is a huge cosumer of memory in comparision with blackbox ... memory is important, even on super computers.


----------



## uzsolt (Jun 26, 2017)

Spartrekus said:


> Hello,looking for an alternative to xbindkeys


I think the x11/sxhkd is a good solution. I'm using it with x11-wm/herbstluftwm - works well


----------

